# Someone else's bees; my garden/orchard?



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi - I don't normally post on this site because I don't have bees and haven't been able to convince my husband that we want bees. But I wonder if it's possible to find someone that might be interested in putting their hives on my property. I have extensive perennial flowers, a small orchard with apple, pear, and peach trees (about 15 trees in all), and several very large vegetable gardens all on about 7 acres.

Is this something that might appeal to a beekeeper? Is it fair to ask for some honey in return for the use of my gardens? If so, what might be reasonable?

I tried doing a search but didn't see this subject addressed; sorry if I'm asking something that's been asked before.

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have 12 out yards. We have any where from a low of 5 colonies to 20 at some locations. Some yard owners don't want any honey just the bees for their gardens and fruit treews which is fine for us. the yard where the 5 colonies are got 6 quarts of honey this year pre request. The yard with the 20 colonies gets 8 quarts now and will some times call during the winter asking for a few more.

YOU need to request the amount of honey you desire and the amount of bee colonies you wish to have on your property. I will not set less than 6 colonies per yard any longer due to fuel cost to visit the yards.
your 7 acres should be fine for 6 colonies. Access for the bee keeper should be 7 days a week any day lite hour to inspect and do other bee keeping jobs IE add honey supers and pull them when full.

 Al


----------



## stifflej (Aug 11, 2008)

Agreed with letting them know how much honey you want. We do it now, sometimes people are just looking for a place to set some colonies and would be happy giving you some honey for use of the land. He has between 4 and 6 on our property now, gives us honey when we need it, about a gallon a year all together. He was just glad he could find a place close to put them, since he lives in town and could only have 2 or 3 hives there.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

My general rule is if they won't let me put 20 hives there it's not worth my driving to take care of them... but I often end up with more like 14 of them.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for the replies and info. I guess, then, it sounds like something to pursue. Now, to find someone that wants their hives on my farmette!

Elizabeth


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

eam said:


> Now, to find someone that wants their hives on my farmette!


Contact a local beeclub. They can spread the word to beekeepers in your area:
http://www.vtbeekeepers.org/vermont clubs.html

http://www.nhbeekeepers.org/LocalClubs.htm


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks, Indypartridge, for the links. Just what I need. 

I know of one beekeeper in the area whom I've contacted and was told that beekeepers charge the property owners to place the hives. Not what I expected. So, I'll keep looking and see if that's the norm around here. If it is, we'd probably be more likely to do it ourselves than to pay someone to collect honey on our land. Yes, there's something to be said for pollination but we don't currently have a pollination problem so that really isn't our goal in having someone else's hives placed.

All thoughts are welcome!
Elizabeth


----------



## jacqueg (Feb 21, 2010)

What kind of area are you living in? If it's an area with low pesticide/herbicide use, seems to me you could find someone who needs a relatively "clean" area to restore/increase their stock.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

We run a small, organic (though not certified), diversified farmette. The area is low pesticide use, my acreage is one of the smaller around so not a lot of development either. It's an interesting thought that someone might want to use the area to increase their stock, although, in VT, there's not a lot of chemical use and quite a lot of open land.

I'm still hoping we can get something to work but I'm afraid we won't pay anyone to put hives on our farm!

Thanks for all the replies.
Elizabeth


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe you could post a message on your local Craigslist with your offer? Just be prepared to check into references before allowing someone on your land.


----------



## JRHILLS (Oct 27, 2010)

Where in Vermont are you? You might have a look at the Vermont Beekeepers' web site. They have a good many members around the state.

One concern for the beekeeper is bears. Once a beekeeper has had a problem, he or she usually wants an electric fence around the bee "yard." Are your gardens fenced?

JRH
Dorset, VT


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

JRH, I'm in Andover (near Chester and Weston). We have electric fencing for some of our gardens, and all our pasture. We have sheep, goats, assorted poultry, and summer pigs so we have quite a lot of electronet fencing.

Having said that, where I was thinking the hives could go isn't inside the fence. I may have to rethink that. You're not the first person to mention bears, and although I've never seen any, they're probably around. 

I've looked at the VT Beekeeping Assoc website and it seems most of the activity is further north from us. (We're over 2 hours to St. J). But, I've responded to a 'newsflash' on the website about hosting bees. I'll see if that leads to anything.

Thanks for the lead!
Elizabeth


----------



## shawnee (Oct 31, 2004)

We have an orchard in central Ks and pay $300 for 3 hives for 3 weeks in spring. He didn't used to charge us, but 5 years ago the bee problem wasn't what it is now...
If we didn't have outside jobs and my husband wasn't already working like a dog, we'd have bees. Just don't have the time for them.


----------



## Jaybird14 (Nov 10, 2010)

I understand we all need to make some cash but charging that much??? In south east Wisconsin beekepers almot beg to have a spot. I guess we have alot of "hobby" bee people around here. I would tell the guy charging you to go elswhere, and find the time for a small hive of my own.
Good luck.
Jay


----------

